# Wheel offset for Altima, Maxima?



## garandman (Mar 8, 2006)

Does anyone have the wheel offset for various years of Altimas and Maximas?

We have an 05 Quest and they have the same bolt pattern but I want to check the offset. I've found a set of Maxima rims that are 35mm. TIA


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

they're probably about the same... sticking to stock widths, you should be fine even if the offset is off a bit.


----------



## garandman (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm looking for the actual values. It's on every wheel, I'm hoping someone will take a few seconds to go look at theirs.

There's usually a mark that will have something like "7x17JJ35." Do you have your OEM rims that you might take a look at?


----------



## garandman (Mar 8, 2006)

Took the wheel off and it's 16x6.5 JJ 40. The optional 17" rims are 17x6.5JJ 40

That's the same as many Maxima and Sentra wheels. So I bought some Maxima take-offs in size 17x7JJ 40. It doesn't appear I'll have any problem with the extra rim width unless I went to a much wider, higher tire than stock.


----------



## Dr RJP (Oct 8, 2007)

garandman said:


> Took the wheel off and it's 16x6.5 JJ 40. The optional 17" rims are 17x6.5JJ 40
> 
> That's the same as many Maxima and Sentra wheels. So I bought some Maxima take-offs in size 17x7JJ 40. It doesn't appear I'll have any problem with the extra rim width unless I went to a much wider, higher tire than stock.


You've got a 7" wide wheel with a 40mm offset. Best fitting tires range from 215/50/17 to 245/45/17.


----------



## garandman (Mar 8, 2006)

We've been using 225/55 r17's as they were takeoffs from my Subaru. They're a little smaller than stock but as we have a GPS we don't rely on the speedo anyway.

We still use the stock 16" rims with Michelin X-Ice for winter.


----------

